# Does the gbatemp mascot have a name?



## x65943 (Oct 15, 2015)

Does the gbatemp mascot have a name?

Edit: His name is Tempy


----------



## GhostLatte (Oct 16, 2015)

There needs to be Tempy figurines.


----------



## nxwing (Oct 16, 2015)

I like your art. There have been very few Tempy fan arts and your avatar seems to be one of the best out there. I hope to see more beautiful works of yours!


----------



## T-hug (Oct 16, 2015)

Great pic, love your avatar too. Nice work!


----------



## migles (Oct 16, 2015)

his name IIRC is tempy


----------



## x65943 (Oct 16, 2015)

migles said:


> her name IIRC is tempy



Tempy is a girl?


----------



## migles (Oct 16, 2015)

x65943 said:


> Tempy is a girl?


no, sorry, i wrote her, instead of his...

btw, heres a thread with tempy art https://gbatemp.net/threads/tempy-gbatemp-mascot-graphics.51083/


----------



## x65943 (Oct 16, 2015)

No problem, I see that Korean is your first language.


----------

